# Diabetes and smoking



## kawboy (Mar 13, 2018)

Hello, I haven't posted in a while. Just curious, I'm sure I'm not the only Type 2 meat smoker out here. How have others adjusted their smoking to manage their Type 2? I've only been diagnosed for a bit less than a year. What are some good low sugar rubs out there? Have you tried substitutes to buns for pulled pork or brisket sandwiches? Just looking for options, it hasn't slowed my smoking down!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 13, 2018)

I don't have diabetes but I never liked sugar in my savoury dishes.

Buns are overrated....are just a vehicle for good meats.

If you really need a "substrate" for your meat there are flax seed bread recipes out there. Doesn't have much taste but neither do buns used for sandwiches . At least flax seed will not get you on an insulin roller coaster, has some omega 3 and antioxidants. It also lowers levels of glycated hemoglobyn (one of the diabetes indicators).

Don't think bun-think sides. Pulled pork and brisket go well with a variety of no starch sides: shredded
/roasted cauliflower, spaghetti squash, green beans, brussel sprouts, coleslaw, roasted cabbage, dry beans (limit these as they will spike your BS).


----------



## kawboy (Mar 13, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> I don't have diabetes but I never liked sugar in my savoury dishes.
> 
> Buns are overrated....are just a vehicle for good meats.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response, I like the sides idea.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Are you on insulin or oral therapy?  If you are on oral, I don't think your sugar intake from an average rub would be bad eaten occasionally. Maybe eating a whole rack of ribs that had 1/4 cup sugar in the rub would raise your levels significantly.  But if you were using a couple of table spoons over an whole rack and ate 1/3 of the rack which would be more in line with dietary/carb intake, then you would be getting 1 to 1 1/2 tsp of sugar.  Not to hard to adjust to. Do a google seach for diabetic rib rubs, there are several from BBQ breth. that may help you


----------



## jbk90 (Mar 13, 2018)

Over time I have eliminated all the sugar from my rubs as I simply did not find it added much when I experimented with removing it. For beef (Brisket, Plate Ribs, Clod) I simply use 3 parts black pepper for every 1 part salt...typically don't serve sauce with my beef as I like the meat to speak for itself so no need to worry about sugar there. For my pork I tend to use the do equal parts salt and black pepper and mix in some chili powders. I admittedly don't do a lot of ribs but I find it produces a great bark on butts.

Also want to second what atomicsmoke said about focusing on the sides (especially smoked brussel sprouts). There is also an upside of not having a bun...more room for meat!


----------



## kawboy (Mar 13, 2018)

Lonzinomaker said:


> Are you on insulin or oral therapy?  If you are on oral, I don't think your sugar intake from an average rub would be bad eaten occasionally. Maybe eating a whole rack of ribs that had 1/4 cup sugar in the rub would raise your levels significantly.  But if you were using a couple of table spoons over an whole rack and ate 1/3 of the rack which would be more in line with dietary/carb intake, then you would be getting 1 to 1 1/2 tsp of sugar.  Not to hard to adjust to. Do a google seach for diabetic rib rubs, there are several from BBQ breth. that may help you


Pretty much controlled with Metformin and diet.


----------



## Geebs (Mar 13, 2018)

My father has diabetes and I know he just looks out for rubs that are low in sugar but he also loves Jeffs rub and just cuts back a bit on the sugar that is used. The biggest thing for him was getting rid of the sauces. I know when he was diagnosed he found a ton of rub recipes on google and from the mentioned about BBQ breth has quite a few.


----------



## kawboy (Mar 13, 2018)

jbk90 said:


> Over time I have eliminated all the sugar from my rubs as I simply did not find it added much when I experimented with removing it. For beef (Brisket, Plate Ribs, Clod) I simply use 3 parts black pepper for every 1 part salt...typically don't serve sauce with my beef as I like the meat to speak for itself so no need to worry about sugar there. For my pork I tend to use the do equal parts salt and black pepper and mix in some chili powders. I admittedly don't do a lot of ribs but I find it produces a great bark on butts.
> 
> Also want to second what atomicsmoke said about focusing on the sides (especially smoked brussel sprouts). There is also an upside of not having a bun...more room for meat!


I do prefer the salt & pepper approach for beef, but pork seems to like sugar to me. I have done salt & pepper on pork ribs with good results though too. Darn, I'll have to keep experimenting!☺


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 13, 2018)

It's definitely going to be a learning experience, but in the long run you will get used to using less sugar & it will all be good!
Al


----------



## tallbm (Mar 13, 2018)

Wow I didn't realize how many people add sugar to rubs. 
I add sugar to a number of cooking dishes (mostly stuff that is heavy on tomato, tomato sauce, etc.  It cuts the acidity and adds some sweetness that is awesome in dishes like spaghetti sauce, chili, and soups like my stuffed bell pepper soup!

My meat seasoning or "rubs" are generally the big 4 (SPOG) plus whatever is needed for the type of dish I'm making.  For instance for Fajitas, I add cumin and chili powder, for grilled steaks and chops I add a little cayenne or kashmiri red chili pepper, so and and so forth :)


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 13, 2018)

I'm in the SPOG rub group sometimes tweak with other dry spices. Only use BS on my ribs when foiling.

Chris


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 13, 2018)

I am a Type 2 diabetic.  I substitute Splenda® for regular sugar wherever I can, including my coffee, and now there is Stevia® too.  My regular and lo-salt curing brines can be used with either one, cup for cup, no problem; there is Splenda® Brown Sugar, also.  Another control is to eat the leanest meats possible.  Fat has twice the calories as lean in any type of meats, from beef, pork, chicken, turkey, lamb, mutton, fish, etc.  The more you eliminate fat the more you get accustomed to it not even being there.  Same with salt and sugar, too.  Your palate changes and adapts.  It takes a little while, but you get accustomed to it.  I make my own beef bacon and pork shoulder blade bacon; much, much leaner.


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 13, 2018)

I don’t have diabetes but there is a family history. The only thing I use sugar for is a light touch on ribs. I also don’t use a lot of sauce and when I purchase it, I make sure there’s no high fructose corn syrup in it. As has been mentioned, go for healthy sides. You could consider pulled pork tacos, instead of buns, and you could also go the lettuce wrap route.


----------



## amlong88 (Mar 14, 2018)

Ezekiel bread might be an option my mom has diabetes and was using that bread for sandwiches. They make buns too. It is a kind of bread that you may or may not like. I thought it was good but two other family members didn't.


----------



## nursewizzle (Apr 4, 2018)

We should have a group for those of us controlling our diabetes with smoked meat.


----------



## nursewizzle (Apr 4, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> Don't think bun-think sides. Pulled pork and brisket go well with a variety of no starch sides: shredded
> /roasted cauliflower, spaghetti squash, green beans, brussel sprouts, coleslaw, roasted cabbage, dry beans (limit these as they will spike your BS).



How about just pulled pork with a side of brisket? Or the other way around?


----------



## phatbac (Apr 5, 2018)

I notice with my sugar ( and yes phatbac means I'm a big guy who has the fat package..type 2/hypertension/apnea) that the rubs really don't have much impact. what makes a difference is the sauce. i have developed some low sugar sauces that are better using brown sugar Splenda. try making some sauce and rubs with the Splenda and you will have lower sugar impact. plus remember moderation. if you eat 3 cups of sauce its a bit much it you use sauce sparingly with that delicious protein you should be alright.

Take care and 
Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 5, 2018)

Sorry to hear you have to deal with the trifecta.

I was sure phatbac was just an original spelling of fatback (or backfat). I love backfat: cold smoked, rendered, poached.


----------



## idahopz (Apr 5, 2018)

Ditto on the roasted veggie sides - I've started doing about 6 weeks ago, and now my wife has me doing them several times a week.

Being read lovers but wanting to reduce the carbohydrates, we purchase the small loaves of bread (6-pack) from Costco and each one is a perfect size for a good sandwich. However, to reduce the carbo load, we completely hollow out all the soft parts of the loaves leaving only the shell of crust into which we load all the veggies, meats and cheeses. The bread filling discard we freeze and save for soup thickener, or just throw it into the bird feeding area.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 5, 2018)

idahopz said:


> Ditto on the roasted veggie sides - I've started doing about 6 weeks ago, and now my wife has me doing them several times a week.
> 
> Being read lovers but wanting to reduce the carbohydrates, we purchase the small loaves of bread (6-pack) from Costco and each one is a perfect size for a good sandwich. However, to reduce the carbo load, we completely hollow out all the soft parts of the loaves leaving only the shell of crust into which we load all the veggies, meats and cheeses. The bread filling discard we freeze and save for soup thickener, or just throw it into the bird feeding area.


Cool trick. After all one of the purposes of the bun is being a holder. Still holds the goods (and more) when hollowed.

For soup thickener try cooked/pulverized cauliflower. And sour cream.


----------



## ddufore (Apr 5, 2018)

Diabetes is not a curse, it’s more of an obstacle. Once you figure out away around all the unnecessary carbs life will be much easier. I don’t shy away from fat either. Fat will not raise your blood sugar.


----------



## idahopz (Apr 5, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> For soup thickener try cooked/pulverized cauliflower. And sour cream.



Good idea - I've done cauliflower as a mashed potato substitute, but had not thought of using it as a thicckener


----------



## ddufore (Apr 5, 2018)

I plan to substitute rice with cauliflower to make a low carb boudin using Indaswamp's recipe.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 6, 2018)

ddufore said:


> I plan to substitute rice with cauliflower to make a low carb boudin using Indaswamp's recipe.


They might call shredded cauli cauliflower rice but is nothing like rice. 
I don't have any experience with cauliflower in sausage but i make an organ sausage that calls for some rice. If i replaced it with cauliflower i am sure it would be very different. Shredded cauliflower is not as firm as the rice. If you cook the water out of it you won't feel much in the sausage. Also lacks the "bite" rice has.

I love cauliflower and eat all the time. But in my 2c opinion wouldn't work in boudin.

How about using less rice?


----------



## ddufore (Apr 6, 2018)

Indaswamp's gave a link to boudinlink.com in his thread. At that site there was a cauliflower boudin in Ville Platte that was given an "A" rating. Im going to make a small batch replacing the rice 100% with cauliflower rice. I'm sure it will be different, I'm just hoping it will be in a good way. At least I'll have a starting place to modify the recipe down the road.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 6, 2018)

ddufore said:


> Indaswamp's gave a link to boudinlink.com in his thread. At that site there was a cauliflower boudin in Ville Platte that was given an "A" rating. Im going to make a small batch replacing the rice 100% with cauliflower rice. I'm sure it will be different, I'm just hoping it will be in a good way. At least I'll have a starting place to modify the recipe down the road.


Good luck. Let us know the results.


----------



## ddufore (Apr 6, 2018)

Thanks, I will.


----------



## Locomotive Breath (Apr 6, 2018)

kawboy said:


> Have you tried substitutes to buns for pulled pork or brisket sandwiches? Just looking for options, it hasn't slowed my smoking down!


In Texas, something we see on occasion is to wrap a sausage with a tortilla. You can get low-carb tortillas. I don't know if a tortilla is necessarily better than a slice of bread, but I offer it as an option.

Check out Wurstfest:
https://wurstfest.com/
You'll see innovations in every way. A fun thing is the sausage on a stick with a biscuit or a roll on the same stick, below the sausage, to catch the drippings from the sausage so you don't get greasy fingers - then you get to eat the biscuit if you're willing to be a bad boy. I've seen tortillas wrapped around the sausage, but I can imagine folded and skewered on the stick might work as well.

BTW, my favorite tortillas are the white corn, though I don't believe I've met a tortilla I didn't like.


----------



## Locomotive Breath (Apr 6, 2018)

kawboy said:


> Have you tried substitutes to buns for pulled pork or brisket sandwiches? Just looking for options, it hasn't slowed my smoking down!


Thinking some more... maybe get some pita bread or wrap? My dad is diabetic and uses Indian Naan bread, which *barely* moves his blood sugar.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 6, 2018)

Locomotive Breath said:


> Thinking some more... maybe get some pita bread or wrap? My dad is diabetic and uses Indian Naan bread, which *barely* moves his blood sugar.


Wheat flour naan bread?


----------



## Locomotive Breath (Apr 6, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> Wheat flour naan bread?


I think that's what he gets. Ms Locomotive is an Atkins gal and a flight attendant, and on trips to Mumbai, would have the naan bread because it was good - but in reasonable quantities, not going to derail her from her diet. They (folks in India) cook with a lot of turmeric and cumin in addition to curry. Turmeric is so good for ya as well, I wonder if you can work it into your rub?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 6, 2018)

Keywords "reasonable quantities".

Half of the wieght in wheat flour naan bread is carbs.

A small pie might do nothing but a reasonable amount (sufficient for a meal) would spike blood glucose.


----------



## Locomotive Breath (Apr 6, 2018)

ddufore said:


> I plan to substitute rice with cauliflower to make a low carb boudin using Indaswamp's recipe.


Y'know... I've had GREAT luck using quinoa as a rice substitute. Rinse it in a strainer, boil it just like the instructions say (in chicken broth, if you prefer), and you can do anything with it. I even added milk and sugar and made a sweet dessert. My favorite was when I put in chunky Picante sauce, and it became JUST LIKE Mexican rice, but the carbs were practically nothing. Everyone I've served it to was bowled over... they thought they were eating Mexican rice till I told them, and they were really impressed by the nutritional numbers.


----------



## Locomotive Breath (Apr 6, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> Keywords "reasonable quantities".


Point taken. I've seen, too, that what spikes some folks might not spike everyone else. I work with a guy who really has to watch it with rice, but my dad does ok with it.


----------



## Locomotive Breath (Apr 16, 2018)

This is what I think would do you well:
http://www.missionmenus.com/products/category/better-for-you-tortillas
I've been shamelessly eating my Atkins-loving sweetie's stash, and even bought a pack to take to my dad's. Taste great, and low carb.


----------



## ddufore (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm still gathering ingredients for the low carb boudin. Getting close.


----------

